# Go to A Rich Dad seminar: This CBC report will convince you!



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/2010/road_to_rich_dad/main.html


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

People should ask themselves this simple question whenever they hear about someone promoting some new financial theory or get rich scheme.

If it's that easy to get rich, why would anyone want to sell books or run seminars from hotel to hotel for a pittance of what they could earn through using their schemes?

Usual reply............. "they want to help educate and help others"................

Yea, right......................lol


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Well actually, those conventions and road tours they do are a big part of riches...for them.

Anyone remember Russ Whitney? Here's a website from someone who debunks each of the sales pitches in great detail. It's pretty funny and shows how hollow a lot of these schemes really are.

http://www.johntreed.com/Whitneyclaims.html

Here's one of the books.

http://books.google.ca/books?id=Zy4...&resnum=5&ved=0CBsQ6AEwBA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

Great links, thanks. A little skepticism is very useful. A trait I possess in abundance.


----------



## rgarand (Sep 19, 2010)

Many successful people do want to help others, and usually at less than the maximum price than they could get for other things like speaking at a large company. The only catch is that they would expect those they help to put in a lot of work, not just go to a seminar and think positive thoughts


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

Until I saw in this report, I've always thought that the author was the same guy as the famous TV cook whose name I forget.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Speaking of cooks, I think the best way to get rich is to make a video like this one and have it go viral.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUbWjIKxrrs

lol


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Rich dad is pretty much a scam. 

I almost cried when I saw this video. 

http://www.willitblend.com/videos.aspx?type=unsafe&video=ipad


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I'm amazed at how aggressive the trainer was. I would have expected a much smoother sales pitch. I guess they work on the premise of being content to scam $500 from the majority, but to get more requires working on those who would be subject to such bullying tactics.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Pay me $500 and I'll tell you how I got rich.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Addy said:


> Pay me $500 and I'll tell you how I got rich.


LOL! Exactly!


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

Addy said:


> Pay me $500 and I'll tell you how I got rich.


Do you accept Mastercard?


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Taxsaver said:


> Do you accept Mastercard?


and Visa, cash, and gold bullion.


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

Addy said:


> and Visa, cash, and gold bullion.


I will send you a credit card number when I've found a card left on the ground.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Taxsaver said:


> I will send you a credit card number when I've found a card left on the ground.


Why not? If I'm slimey enough to offer the same deal as the Rich Dad seminar then I'm surely slimey enough to try and process a credit card that was clearly lost by some poor soul.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Should always take a Blend Tec blender to these promotions. If they are a scam and won't give you the money back, you can blend up their power point presentation......................


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

If you read his books he will tell you each seminar might take 2 days to tell 1 important thing the rest just filler. It would be a miracle to get that important thing from the free talk. You can't even get it from the books.


----------

